# Rafting parenting question



## TJP (Nov 20, 2020)

We started successful trips with our kids at 4. Four day green river trip then a 5 day San Juan at age 5. Life jackets all the time, lots of snacks, iPad full of videos when kids starting going downhill. Bringing friends along helped and an IK to shuttle raft to raft. Good luck!


----------



## curtisahlers (May 27, 2010)

TJP said:


> We started successful trips with our kids at 4. Four day green river trip then a 5 day San Juan at age 5. Life jackets all the time, lots of snacks, iPad full of videos when kids starting going downhill. Bringing friends along helped and an IK to shuttle raft to raft. Good luck!


Cool that's what I was looking for


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

There are lots of threads on this so search around. I took my son on the Sacramento when he was 1 and 2. If I had it to do over again I would have found a baby sitter and had way more fun. 

I took him on a 4 day john day trip when he was 3 and it was fucking awesome. Point being, wait till your kid can at least stand and walk and talk and the diaper changing is minimal or non existent. Its alot less work and alot more fun. Just my experience though.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

We started taking our oldest niece down the Wallowa-Grande Ronde when she was 2.5 years old, but her parents started lugging her around car camping when she was 2 months old. The younger niece started doing multi-day rafting trips when she was 3.5 on the Wallowa Grande Ronde. We started taking them on multi-way rivers with more significant whitewater when they were 5.


----------



## TJP (Nov 20, 2020)

shappattack said:


> We started taking our oldest niece down the Wallowa-Grande Ronde when she was 2.5 years old, but her parents started lugging her around car camping when she was 2 months old. The younger niece started doing multi-day rafting trips when she was 3.5 on the Wallowa Grande Ronde. We started taking them on multi-way rivers with more significant whitewater when they were 5.


shappattack, agree, getting the kids comfortable in the outdoors with an easy escape plan is key. I started camping with my son in a tent in the basement. He stayed up until 5am jumping on ground pads and crawling in and out of the tend. I was grateful my bed was only a flight of stairs away.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a 5 year old and 2 year old. Bought a raft this summer. Did my first overnight with both kids this summer.

If you're starting very young (2), get out car camping a bit first, just to get them used to camping when you have an easy way to bail out. It's a lot easier to throw all the crap in the truck and drive home than it is to get off the river. We had to do that once when we forgot her pacifier, which she was still sleeping with at the time. We decided it didn't make sense for everyone to have a crappy night, so we had a nice picnic dinner and then rolled home.

Until the girls are comfortable swimming solo, free from the boat in whitewater (we're not there yet), I'm not going to take them on anything that's solidly Class III. I'd consider a single Class III rapid that is backed up by a pool with the 5-year old, but only if we have another adult in the boat who is dedicated to kid-duty. But for the most part, no whitewater that has any sort of real chance of flipping the boat until they're "comfortable" swimming in Class III (comfortable = won't die, won't be scarred for life). 

For the 2-year old, another adult in the boat on kid duty is mandatory. 

Also, start with short trips. One night is a good length - gets everyone in the swing of things, but if things start to go sideways you have the "out" of either "we'll be home tomorrow" or "we'll be home today." Then step your way up to longer trips. 

Lots of snacks and an emergency ipad are good suggestions. It's remarkable how many snacks small kids can eat on a boat all day.

Shade is also important if you're doing hot desert floats.


----------



## Tommy69 (Sep 12, 2019)

yeah what others basically said. Mostly get them first comfortable living in the dirt for a while. Once they understand the idea of camping out than getting on a water is a pretty easy jump. We took the spawn on Ruby Horsethief I think when he was 3. There were like 12 kids under 5 on that trip and IT WAS AWESOME. they are always in their PFD so I felt pretty good letting them jump in and out of the boat and float etc. Shade,snacks and lots of water and sunscreen is key. 
We took them mostly on float trips until maybe 5 years old or so. Now we raft with him up to class III but in all the rapids its 1 adult to 1 child in the boat as I am busy oaring so it gets more difficult with more kids- duh. 
Have fun- its awesome.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with everyone else.

My girls are 17 and 19. Had the oldest out rafting on class II when she was almost 2 and my wifey was 7mo pregnant with her little sister. We got on the river late and didn't have enough snacks. She cried for about the last 1.5 hours because she was tired and hungry and needed a nap, but couldn't lay in the floor of the bucket boat and my wife was so preggo she didn't have a lap and couldn't hold her. We laugh about it now, but it was a miserable day.

So we took them out another 3 years later when I had my own self bailer and snacks and a short trip and things were awesome awesome.

Swimming lessons (aqua tots) at 1yo. Swimming with no life jacket in the pool at 5 and 7. They started swimming easy rapids at 6 and 8. Jumping off cliffs and bridges at 7 and 9.

Go car camping and adjust your expectations so your expectations meet theirs. Keep it simple, fun, and easy. Don't rush it. You'll be old one day and so will they, and you won't ever regret the easy trips.
When your kids are young, the days are long, but the years are short.

When the kiddo is 7-8-9-10, that Gates of Lodore trip is going to be amazeballs.|


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

My wife and I had good success this summer with our 13 to 15-month-old on a couple of 3-day green river multi-day trips and several north platte trips this summer. Just understand that long days are not on the books anymore. We also took her last summer on very mellow short floats as young as 1 month old. Get a comfortable lifejacket they can wear. Also other than the obvious snacks/drinks I feel that the big thing is being able to have shade for your baby... get yourself a bimini from amazon.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Few shots of the same kid over a 15 year period:
Grommet to Captain evoluation


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

We started camping with my daughter super early about 7-8 months old. We also scored two san juan permits her first summer so of course she had to come along. 5 day upper san juan at 10 months old. She's a little over two now and has 3 ruby trips under her belt, quite a few upper colorado day trips, and a san juan. We always bring lots of other experienced boaters with us when she goes on multi days with us. She loves being on the river, just putting the boat in the back of the truck gets here all fired up and lucky she loves to wear her life jacket. Hardest part for us is getting her to nap on the boat. Even a comfy spot on a padded dry box in the shade isn't enough some days and she can turn into a monster quick, but the days she naps on the boat are great. I love the ipad idea, will have to use that one. Always bring a ton of snacks but minimal toys, a 3 gallon bucket is her best friend on the river. Fill it with rock so she can throw them in the river or fill it with water so she can splash around in the bow. And of course a sand shovel and a bucket and normally a barbie keep her very occupied on the beach. The pictures of her using the groover before she was even two are one of my favorites. You will get alot of negative feed back from people about bringing a young one on the river but for me it comes down to what my wife and I are comfortable with. This is our lifestyle and she is going to be part of it, not the other way around. I will add that taking her on the river before she could walk was way less work than now that she is mobile.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave and Toni Frank raised a river baby, Riley, who took his first steps at one of the campsites on the Upper Colorado.

LINK: Riley Frank

If you go their route, just remember that you'll have to replace drysuits and boats every year or two for a lot of years.

There should be a few other threads below this one on the topic.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

with just 1, we had our 1st on the glenwood town run at 6mos. with 2, it was closer to 1.5 yrs, but that's also partly due to seasons and handling 2 at the same time. with a 3rd, we were on the water at 9months and a 2nd set of adult hands.

many day trips down upper C, glenwood, south canyon, milk run on the ark, and stone bridge to salida. multiday....now that's a different story.

make sure you have shade, a full brim hat with a strap those little hands can't rip off, and swap out a 6pack for a gallon of milk.


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been on San Juan and Desolation trips with kids as young as 8 months. I guess it depends on how much work the parents are willing to put up with taking care of the little ones. My kids were on the river while still in diapers on single day floats, overnight river trips once potty trained. Both started camping shortly after being born and learned to walk while camping. They were Captains of their own boats through Westwater, Yampa, Deso, Salt, etc by age 13.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Watching the kiddos on the boat is given, but at least they are "contained". The fun for parents and willing co-parents on the trip begins when the little guys/gals hit the shore....incidents on shore are very common, that's not to say the kids can't fall down, get a mouth full of sand and be perfectly OK....just be aware of areas with red ants (horrible stinging, throbbing bite!), obvious stumble rocks and sharp roots, what goes in their mouths (they are so quick!) and keep the adult beverages and goodies out of reach. Bring plenty of kid appropriate meds for scrapes and scratches, that little tickle in the throat, etc. Kudos to the kiddos on the river!


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I am now a HS science teacher after 24 years of teaching 7th and 8th grade, (It is always a great idea to change everything during a pandemic) My oldest started on the water at 8 months, on moving water. I found an infant PFD with a crotch strap from west marine, and had him in a kiddie tub (not strapped down) and under an umbrella. He slept the whole time. By 4 he was running II-III water with me, and the big things I found was
1) I always had him in a shorty wetsuit
2) I always had a ton of snacks
3) Always had lots of treats for the take out
4) Don't take kids down water you are not comfortable having them swim.
5) Only you can determine what is best for your cherubs. 
6) Water guns are a hoot. (the
As long as he was hydrated and well fed, it was a great time. He was in a ducky at 7, twister at 9, and his hardboat by 13, he has a solid roll, and is becoming a pretty solid raft driver too... he is rowing class IV. His younger siblings are following the same course. I have taken my time introducing them to harder water, and my oldest has had a few rough swims, but because he has worked up to the harder water, he does not think so. I also have friends who's kids dont boat because they had rough experiences early on in their paddling careers. 
The big thing is that it should be fun, and then it will be awesome. My kids had about 24 river days since Covid blew up, and spent the rest of the time tearing it up on mountain bikes. I run the kids in a lynx II, JPW culebra ( which I can R1 with 2 extra kiddies with me, ) and a superpuma that is a dream to R2 with mom and the two littles. 

Have fun...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

curtisahlers said:


> My wife is prego with our first. I am a high school teacher so not really use to little ones. I was wondering realistically at what age can you take a child....
> 
> on a flat water trip? as in a river that has some current but no whitewater. My thoughts are if they can swim and wear a PFD, that seams realistic to me.
> 
> ...


Alot depends on your comfort zone, it's a slow progression as they grow up, but worth every moment you get, to spending time with them , for sure. Keep them involved in every aspect of river running from rowing, repairing, rigging, cooking, fire starting, camping, ax throwing contest's, fishing, geography of the river, deer poop, self- reliance, confidence, etc. As they get older first-aid and CPR(a must) classes. It's important to keep their interest up, so they get excited to go rafting, alot of that depends on you(tell them alot of campfire stories). But don't stop there, share all your other interests with them, with me it was skiing, big game hunting, shooting, climbing and flying. I have three great girls, 29 36 and 45 years old.


----------



## DarrylH (Mar 10, 2015)

Curtisahlers - NRS has a great blog titled, Duct Tape Diaries - I particularly liked this post about rafting with kids...and all of the packing details it entails.
We started early with our kids - easy rivers - and progressed from there. Have a blast and start those memories!
Darryl - SLC
Retired HS Educator

*Family Rafting 101: The Packing Breakdown*
July 10, 2019 by Lindsay DeFrates
Family Rafting 101: The Packing Breakdown


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I might be the last person to give actual parenting advice, but I have taken many many kids on multi-day river trips from 2 years old to teenagers and everything in between. I have observed how different parents managed their kids on the river. Not too be too harsh, but I strongly suggest that taking an iPad full of videos to distract a kid on the river is doing a disservice to them in the long run. I think the river is the last place to bring such a thing. If the kid is heading down hill toward a melt down at the end of the day, then maybe its just time to camp, get that hammock strung up and put them down for a nap. Maybe you just need shorter days and account for that. What I do know is that kids can be distracted for endless hours by fishing and using binoculars. On shore they can be distracted for hours with a dip net and container getting after fish, tadpoles, and bugs, or spend hours in a hammock (without the need of an electronic device). They love all types of games, helping cook, and eating desert. For kids old enough (6 to 7) a simple pocket knife whittling on a stick can last for hours. Kids that get into rocks will hunt for hours for agates, petrified wood, and fossils. Dogs are also an all day source of entertainment. They love to help make pizza and even help with chores, like manage the hang bag water filter. I think a problem could be that if you need an iPad at home to distract a kid, you probably are setting up for the same situation in the woods unfortunately.

The biggest thing I have learned, do not under estimate the value of teaching a kid to fish, this will keep most kids occupied all day long (start them out on it at age 3 to 4).


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

The legendary canoeist / film-maker Bill Mason had his son riding in a canoe before he and Mom got home from the hospital.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

_Not too be too harsh, but I strongly suggest that taking an iPad full of videos to distract a kid on the river is doing a disservice to them in the long run. _

OP: Also, keep in mind that however you parent your kid(s), someone on the internet will think you're doing it wrong.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

craven_morhead said:


> _Not too be too harsh, but I strongly suggest that taking an iPad full of videos to distract a kid on the river is doing a disservice to them in the long run. _
> 
> OP: Also, keep in mind that however you parent your kid(s), someone on the internet will think you're doing it wrong.


After a year of my daughters be forced to stare at a computer for 7 hours/day doing "virtual school" I think leaving the ipad at home will be something they will request!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

craven_morhead said:


> _Not too be too harsh, but I strongly suggest that taking an iPad full of videos to distract a kid on the river is doing a disservice to them in the long run. _
> 
> OP: Also, keep in mind that however you parent your kid(s), someone on the internet will think you're doing it wrong.


Definitely more controversial than Saturn Raft opinions!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

craven_morhead said:


> part, no whitewater that has any sort of real chance of flipping the boat until they're "comfortable" swimming in Class III (comfortable = won't die, won't be scarred for life).


Since you are admittedly new to this rafting stuff, Is anyone ever really comfortable swimming solid class III (kids or otherwise)?
Class II will kill you just as easily as Class III. For example, I submit this terrible tragedy on the "easy" Wallowa-Grande Ronde as a reminder to everyone out there that it doesn't take hard whitewater or flipping a boat to kill you or your loved ones.








Brothers killed in rafting accident loved trips with dad


PORTLAND, Ore. - Cash Troyer dreamed of getting his pilot's license one day.His younger brother Grady longed to score goals on the soccer field.The two…




lmtribune.com





This is not to say that younger kids should not be on Class II or III, but there is a lot more that goes into it than simply avoiding some certain class of whitewater until some age or water comfort level.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I mean, it is and it isn't that simple. Yes, moving water can kill people. But the odds of flipping a 16' boat or ejecting a passenger from it are drastically different in Class III than they are in Class II. And by their nature, Class III swims involve swimming more powerful whitewater than Class II swims. So no, I don't agree that Class II will kill you just as easily as Class III, all else being equal. 

Also, I'm new to owning a raft, but not to rafting or whitewater.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

And the difference between a Class II river with a Class III rapid, and a continuous Class III river.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

craven_morhead said:


> But the odds... of ejecting a passenger...drastically different in Class III than they are in Class II. And by their nature, Class III swims involve swimming more powerful whitewater than Class II swims. So no, I don't agree that Class II will kill you just as easily as Class III, all else being equal.


Are the odds really different, or are they actually higher to eject a kid in Class II?

While class I and II rapids are theoretically easier to manouver through than Class III and higher by nature of the rating system, there can by significant hazards to a swimmer that are not accounted for in the rating alone, smacking into shallow rocks/boulders are probably the greatest hazard and should not be underestimated as a significant hazard to swimmers. 

On all the trips where we have had kids along over the last 16 years, I have only seen one ejected in a Class III or higher. I believe this is primarily because when you are dropping into significant whitewater with kids on board, you are on your game and ready to go into the task at hand fully aware. Similarly the kids are holding on tight and the adults are holding on to them as you drop into those bigger rapids.

However, I have seen many kids fall out of the boat in Class II or less. This often happens when they are goofing around, but most of them were bumped out with no warning when their parents accidently hit small boulders when they weren't paying attention as much as they should have been because they weren't in "signficant whitewater". One of these resulted in a fractured arm, and another in a severely bruised knee. 

Some of the worst swims I have had kayaking as an adult happened on relatively easy water when I was tired at the end of the day and not being totally focused in the moment. The worst out-come swim I have personally observed was a short swim in a shallow Class II+ by my sister where she just happened to hit a small rock wrong and fractured her pelvis 3 days down into a 6 day trip. I would much rather swim a big deep powerful class III+ with strong hydraulics, than a long shallow bouldery slippery-bottomed Class II+ any day.

Anyway the point is, don't let your guard down when taking kids down the river just because it isn't Class III, I think we can agree on that.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

One more significant hazard that must be identified is the distinct possibility that introducing your small children to multi-day rafting trips may result in them ultimately dropping out of college to pursue the raft guide life style, perpetually but alternately living down by the river in an old stinky van or back home in the basement. Also, they will probably smoke copious amounts of weed and do mushrooms. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

shappattack said:


> introducing your small children to multi-day rafting trips may result in them ultimately dropping out of college to pursue the raft guide life style, perpetually but alternately living down by the river in an old stinky van or back home in the basement.


And even worse, by CHOICE and not just by lack of choice!!!


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

I took my youngest on the Main Salmon at 2. Bimini ftw! 

More scared of them getting in trouble on shore than something happening on the water. Constant attention and vigilance needed there. 

But yes, my biggest fear now is that they will follow in mom and dads footsteps and become raft guides.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I started mine at 4 years old and would have taken them younger if the wife would have allowed. Trips with more kids than adults are great. At a young age make sure you have shade and a napping area on the boat. Be prepared with an advanced medical kit. Lots of games also. Mine are 9 and 12 and this year they paddled there own boats (sup and packraft) down the main including all rapids. My 12 year old lead with an sup, other groups were impressed with her skills. Awesome to watch them grow but was a little lonely in the raft. Enjoy and just remember with all your decisions, more than just you may have to live with the consequences especially for those that arent experienced.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

idaho_h2o said:


> I took my youngest on the Main Salmon at 2. Bimini ftw!
> 
> More scared of them getting in trouble on shore than something happening on the water. Constant attention and vigilance needed there.
> 
> But yes, my biggest fear now is that they will follow in mom and dads footsteps and become raft guides.


Well brother, if your worst fear is your children becoming raft guides you are way ahead of the game, I know of parents that would of loved, to have that be their only fear with their children, you are way ahead. About 15 years ago I recived a call from a very good friend's son asking if I could come down and bail him out of jail so his mom and dad would not find out, so I did(he was not a young kid any more).... I was a rafting guide for many year's( full time and part time) we are a rare breed in the general population. Half of my good friends were long time guides and our van's, well I have to admit, did have a particular smell to them, we called it epitome of river life. The river life has alot to offer children in their development into adult hood, that I have personally observed and how they handle them selves in general as they grow up. P.S. River Guides never grow up or do river rafters in [email protected]


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

cnalder said:


> Trips with more kids than adults are great.
> 
> Enjoy and just remember with all your decisions, more than just you may have to live with the consequences especially for those that arent experienced.


Both worth repeating. 

EASY to entertain kids when they have other kids to play with. Just toss them food and let them run feral.

But also remember the responsibility you have especially when you have someone else's kids. Taking your kids on a river trip may be a manageable risk to you, but there's always that infitisimal chance of something going very very bad in the outdoors. That may not be an acceptable risk to other parents. We took my younger daughter and her buddy (both age 16!) to the Lochsa in June. The other girl had only rafted the Gallatin (once) with us and their family were not boaters. Her mother googled the YouTube videos and was horrified. I had long since stopped worrying about it. Everyone was safe, but she did have a valid concern.


The other girl (black helmet, black sleeves) holding my daughter in by the leg (blue helmet)..didn't panic, thought it was awesome. Coincidentally, this was my younger daughter's first full run on the Lochsa. She pretty much grew up in Wilderness Gateway Campground, but was scared of the river. She finally decided that even with a partial swim that it's a really fun river.


----------



## uh eau (Jun 12, 2008)

For day trips, we started at a few months old on flat forwater. My son slept on my lap in an IK on lake trips. By age three they were on moving water, no whitewater. Key was *able to follow directions to assist in rescue*.("Like give me your hand."). Whitewater started when they could take more active role asisting in their rescue. It has been fantastic. By now, ages 14 & 16, they are rowing and kayaking class iv.


----------



## geoinmt (Jun 4, 2015)

curtisahlers said:


> My wife is prego with our first. I am a high school teacher so not really use to little ones. I was wondering realistically at what age can you take a child....
> 
> on a flat water trip? as in a river that has some current but no whitewater. My thoughts are if they can swim and wear a PFD, that seams realistic to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlotSam no jetSam (Jun 8, 2018)

Babe-in-arms- we figured it was most efficient to teach them (and ourselves) as they grew, always building on what they'd already learned. Smooth sailing all the way, 3 kids.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

We did a Smith Trip with our girls when they were 4 & 5. They did Deso Gray at 10 and 11 and Main Salmon when 14. Lots of day trips in WA, MT and ID. My oldest is looking to guide this summer. Ditto on technology- river trips are the time to unplug. They loved it and I wouldn’t have changed a thing. Make sure they have good neoprene socks, sun hats, water shoes and life jackets. Kids who are warm and not burnt are happy kids.


----------



## nikki naiser (Jun 22, 2009)

We also had our son camping as an infant, flat water overnight canoe trip at 2, and multi-day John Day at 4. Never took any toys other than soakers and it was all awesome. The one thing I have to add: we started with safety training early.

We took our son to pool sessions with our canoe when he was 3 or 4, flipped the boat, threw him throw rope and taught him some basic safety skills. This really paid off. His self rescue skills and instincts have always been good. When he was 11, he was in a 12’ paddle raft on the Alpine Stretch. It flipped and he crawled right up on the bottom of the boat, held onto his paddle, helped his buddy. On his first Grand trip at 13, he was in another flip and was under the frame, again, excellent self-rescue. And then in his early 20s I was with him when he was rowing flipped in high water on Ladore and he uprighted the boat and made all the right decisions.

Pool, lake, big eddy—whatever—safety train early and make it fun.


----------



## ClC (Aug 27, 2020)

curtisahlers said:


> My wife is prego with our first. I am a high school teacher so not really use to little ones. I was wondering realistically at what age can you take a child....
> 
> on a flat water trip? as in a river that has some current but no whitewater. My thoughts are if they can swim and wear a PFD, that seams realistic to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

Dude, there's such a rabbit hole of wealth boating with kids. You think shop talk with boats cough go on for beers and nights, factor kids in and there's a whole new world. 

I rowed my wife and 3.5 month old daughter down the moab daily, Dewey's to onion in may, plus our dog, my parents and the inlaws in a 14' outlaw. We had friends row their 6mo old down the juan, that was impressive! I can't overstate the importance of snacks abd protection from the elements. If you don't have a bimini yet, get one. We did ruby/ht at 16 mo, and I'm surprised our kid didn't turn into a cheese it. But that's what worked. Its going to be awesome. Boating with newborns and kids is exhilarating!


----------



## mfinco (Oct 18, 2020)

My two cents... there's a sweet spot with kids that is not so sweet. From like 2 months to 9 months I think I'd be ok taking on flatwater (though I haven't done it, I have seen others who successfully have). Then there's the not-so-sweet period of 9 months to 2 years where they learn how to not sit still and want to crawl/move all over the place, and at the same time have no idea what the words are that are coming out of your mouth. I would personally avoid this period because I can't imagine having to constantly corral a one year old who keeps trying to crawl out of the boat. Just doesn't sound like fun, but again that's just me. Then from 2 on for me would be game on. I'm sure others have had great success during that not-so-sweet period. Kudos to them, I probably just have less patience!


----------



## cake (Jun 21, 2011)

Also bring pedialyte powder packets. Not just for hangovers, they give a good boost to keeping your kid from getting dehydrated. Dehydrated, sunburned kids will make everyone else on the trip just as miserable as they are.


----------



## Seanter (Mar 16, 2019)

curtisahlers said:


> My wife is prego with our first. I am a high school teacher so not really use to little ones. I was wondering realistically at what age can you take a child....
> 
> on a flat water trip? as in a river that has some current but no whitewater. My thoughts are if they can swim and wear a PFD, that seams realistic to me.
> 
> ...


I started with my daughter at 6 years old. She loves it still. She's been on the Upper Klamath, North Fork American, Tuolumne twice, laps on the S. Fork American, Middle Fork American, and a year ago, the Middle Fork Salmon. This last summer, she did a 3 day junior guide school, and surfed her crew for a few minutes and guided 2 of the biggest rapids on the gorge and chili bar run, and several other rapids. She wants to guide us down when we go again (colder now but can't wait for spring/summer).
Overall I feel I've given her a wonderful love or rafting, and we still enjoy sharing trips together. Be safe, and it's all good!


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

shappattack said:


> One more significant hazard that must be identified is the distinct possibility that introducing your small children to multi-day rafting trips may result in them ultimately dropping out of college to pursue the raft guide life style, perpetually but alternately living down by the river in an old stinky van or back home in the basement. Also, they will probably smoke copious amounts of weed and do mushrooms. Be careful what you wish for!


And even worse, having your daughter go that route and then date a guide as well!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

trevko said:


> And even worse, having your daughter go that route and then date a guide as well!


Just have to wonder what she was thinking knowing that person's parents had to be some odd ducks! Bwahahaaha


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

shappattack said:


> I might be the last person to give actual parenting advice, but I have taken many many kids on multi-day river trips from 2 years old to teenagers and everything in between. I have observed how different parents managed their kids on the river. Not too be too harsh, but I strongly suggest that taking an iPad full of videos to distract a kid on the river is doing a disservice to them in the long run. I think the river is the last place to bring such a thing. If the kid is heading down hill toward a melt down at the end of the day, then maybe its just time to camp, get that hammock strung up and put them down for a nap. Maybe you just need shorter days and account for that. What I do know is that kids can be distracted for endless hours by fishing and using binoculars. On shore they can be distracted for hours with a dip net and container getting after fish, tadpoles, and bugs, or spend hours in a hammock (without the need of an electronic device). They love all types of games, helping cook, and eating desert. For kids old enough (6 to 7) a simple pocket knife whittling on a stick can last for hours. Kids that get into rocks will hunt for hours for agates, petrified wood, and fossils. Dogs are also an all day source of entertainment. They love to help make pizza and even help with chores, like manage the hang bag water filter. I think a problem could be that if you need an iPad at home to distract a kid, you probably are setting up for the same situation in the woods unfortunately.
> 
> The biggest thing I have learned, do not under estimate the value of teaching a kid to fish, this will keep most kids occupied all day long (start them out on it at age 3 to 4).
> 
> ...



I like your ROME SUPER COOKER!!! Are you having Pizza??? If so- can I get your recipe- what would be a new one for us!

Thanks!


----------



## uh eau (Jun 12, 2008)

We started ours on multi-day at 3&6. 3-days, covering 50 miles. I've advised friends to do three days that look like:
Day 1: 5 miles
Day 2: Layover
Day 3: 5 miles

So now it's nearly 11 years later and both kids paddle stout class 4. The younger one is a solid rower. The older one dreams of working as a safety kayaker. All those warnings about what your kids may grow up to become... looks like they are coming true for us.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

We were camping with the kids by 5-6 months (born Jan/Feb). We floated with them ~8-9 months. 1st overnight raft trip was the Grand Ronde - they were 2&4. It snowed on us but they took it in stride. Still haven’t done anything big with them - Lower Salmon, Deso, Ruby, San Juan. The 8yo kayaked SJ & RH last year.

We did trips before potty trained and just had a rocket box for the diapers. It didn’t seem like a big deal. Shade and clothing are the biggest factors. Make sure you dress them appropriately and shade for desert runs. Having a parent to constantly feed snacks is a must. Have other kids on the trip. Meals should be quick & easy.

Stay well within your ability.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

shappattack said:


> I might be the last person to give actual parenting advice, but I have taken many many kids on multi-day river trips from 2 years old to teenagers and everything in between. I have observed how different parents managed their kids on the river. Not too be too harsh, but I strongly suggest that taking an iPad full of videos to distract a kid on the river is doing a disservice to them in the long run. I think the river is the last place to bring such a thing. If the kid is heading down hill toward a melt down at the end of the day, then maybe its just time to camp, get that hammock strung up and put them down for a nap. Maybe you just need shorter days and account for that.


Why would anyone take an iPad on the river? Then again it’ll be dead in 2 hours anyway. Lots of games though. And a fishing pole, even if it’s just a rubber fish on the end. Mine really enjoy taking pictures then endlessly looking through them long after we’re home. Then again our house has antenna TV and just got internet a couple months ago, albeit VERY slow.

I 2nd the planning of shorter days, finding spots for naps (on the boat is great), their own fishing rod, and lots of snacks to prevent melt downs.

Another note on the shorter days - remember this on the travel to/from the river. Long hours in the car seat can be really uncomfortable so plan a longer trip to get there. As they get older the days can get longer.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

craven_morhead said:


> OP: Also, keep in mind that however you parent your kid(s), someone on the internet will think you're doing it wrong.


Or sometimes you don’t even need to leave the house


----------



## OMGitsCasey (Mar 31, 2016)

curtisahlers said:


> My wife is prego with our first. I am a high school teacher so not really use to little ones. I was wondering realistically at what age can you take a child....
> 
> on a flat water trip? as in a river that has some current but no whitewater. My thoughts are if they can swim and wear a PFD, that seams realistic to me.
> 
> ...


We took my younger daughter on the Upper Yellowstone in Paradise Valley (flat water) at 10 months for her first time. We did a short day float not knowing what to expect. She did great and snacked a lot. Even now at age 3 I keep her in a type II pfd at all times in or near the water. The type II will keep her head above water; buying reaction time to get to her if she were to ever go in for any reason. It's worth noting that IMO the boat ramp can be more dangerous for little ones than the river itself due to vehicle/trailer traffic, distractions, and complacency. I like to keep my little one in the truck until we're ready put her in the boat. Another consideration to make is how demanding it is for the non-rowing parent to have a infant or toddler on board. It basically requires 100% attention to them, so ideally you and your wife would take turns rowing. A personal rule of mine is that I never go without my PFD (even on on flat water) when I have ANY kids on my boat or in my group, as to be able to effectively rescue immediately.
Kids are resilient and pretty simple; keep them safe, entertained, and fed and they should have a good time. Start small, always manage the risk, and have a great time!


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 8, 2021)

For what it's worth, we took our kiddo down the Animas town run just after his first birthday, then on a 3 day San Juan trip around 15 months and lots of town runs all this last summer. We always had someone tending to him in arms reach, always in a life jacket and lots of snacks. Nap time was tough on the San Juan, but it worked out and we're glad we did the trip. We've been camping with him since he was 3 months old, so that bit wasn't new, but being on the boat now is something he gets excited about. Start em young has been our philosophy. It's hard sometimes, but it's always worth it in the end.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The sooner you get your kids out on the water the sooner you can be back on the water. Just be smart about it and make them comfortable so they will want to go again.


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

Get them started young


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

Face shot


----------



## Bkgarlington (Jan 18, 2021)

curtisahlers said:


> My wife is prego with our first. I am a high school teacher so not really use to little ones. I was wondering realistically at what age can you take a child....
> 
> on a flat water trip? as in a river that has some current but no whitewater. My thoughts are if they can swim and wear a PFD, that seams realistic to me.
> 
> ...


We started our kids with camping in one spot and doing day shuttles on the rogue. Back at camp every night they play and have tear the camp up and we raft again the next day. My goal was to keep it as fun as possible, and not push too hard. Kids were 3,6,8, and 11 when we started that. I just gave them the choice to do Disneyland or multi day rafting and we’ll let’s just say we are raft owners now!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

OMGitsCasey said:


> A personal rule of mine is that I never go without my PFD (even on on flat water) when I have ANY kids on my boat or in my group, as to be able to effectively rescue immediately.


I second this.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

yesimapirate said:


> I second this.


Yup. Set the example for the kids.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Like skiing with your helmet on


----------



## showme44 (May 13, 2013)

Patagonia shorts are expensive. Buy them two sizes too big😎
This young lady is 32 now.


----------



## Marigold (Aug 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Marigold (Aug 24, 2021)

My parents had us on class III-IV multi day trips starting at the ages of 3, 2, and 18 months (respectively). Do I like saying that I can’t recall a time before whitewater? Yes! Is there a reason that I chose to wait until my daughter was 5 to get her on the same rivers? Yes. I have terrible childhood memories of sunburns, sand rashes, dehydration, and tiny scraped toes. Thankfully, I married a non-rafting family. So my in-laws were always happy to host while my husband and I boated. On the other hand, I love having my niece (age 3) and nephew (age 2) with us. They are such a joy! But I’m not the one keeping track of them, hydrating them, or stuck with them if/when they get whiny on the raft.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

We are bad parents and risked our daughters life as a new born untill last week Thursday. We didn't do whitewater with her as a baby and even now it's only easy water at easy flows. We are seriously stupid though because we used to have her in her car seat in the boat! I allways say we just have to do everything together because we're together but just remember that there is a dark side...and you could live to regret your optimism....just read about the poor sheriff's deputy on the yellowstone a few years ago. Flat easy water , wife two kids...I won't be a downer but be careful. My parents have a picture of me as a toddler at a camp fire holding a skunk! I said I didn't know we had a pet skunk. They said we didn't you just toddled up with it. They all ran of course but no spray! Two generations of bad parents.do everything right with your kids on board and love and spoil them!!!


----------



## Marigold (Aug 24, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> We are bad parents and risked our daughters life as a new born untill last week Thursday. We didn't do whitewater with her as a baby and even now it's only easy water at easy flows. We are seriously stupid though because we used to have her in her car seat in the boat! I allways say we just have to do everything together because we're together but just remember that there is a dark side...and you could live to regret your optimism....just read about the poor sheriff's deputy on the yellowstone a few years ago. Flat easy water , wife two kids...I won't be a downer but be careful. My parents have a picture of me as a toddler at a camp fire holding a skunk! I said I didn't know we had a pet skunk. They said we didn't you just toddled up with it. They all ran of course but no spray! Two generations of bad parents.do everything right with your kids on board and love and spoil them!!!
> View attachment 69540


 Beautiful family! (Looks like you guys smell pretty good too 😂.)


----------

